# Cat Aggression



## Harvela (May 3, 2021)

We effectively adopted a stray, un chipped tabby we call Larry last October. He showed up in our garden through a hole in the back of the summer house . He sleeps on a raised mattress and we can see him through the window. We also bought him a kitty house which he tends to sleep overnight outside our rear door . He sleeps most of the day including when we allow him in the house for a few hours each day .

He’s not a particularly sociable cat preferring to maintain distance except when about to be fed . I don’t force it to get closer but today it jumped up on garden chair where I was sitting and for a moment appeared relaxed before launching into a savage attack on my arm and hand with ears rolled back and sinking its teeth and claws into my hand drawing blood . I had to shake it off . It then behaved as if nothing had happened , jumped back on the seat , curled up and fell asleep . While I’m a cat lover , my wife isn’t and tolerated having it around only because of me . I dread to think what the consequences if that happened to her . She could have been traumatised . We took Larry to the vet a few weeks ago and he was given a clean bill of health so no pain or illness . Could anyone give an opinion as to why Larry would suddenly turn on me like this?


----------



## Kitty827 (Sep 3, 2020)

It could be redirected aggression. Maybe he saw something?


----------



## Harvela (May 3, 2021)

Could be . May have seen a bird or squirrel . No idea rally


----------



## Kitty827 (Sep 3, 2020)

Probably what it was. I wouldn't worry about it unless it happens again.


----------

